# Euro Headlight switch??



## ChadsRabbit (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone know where to get a euro headlight switch for the allroads? I thought they were out there somewhere but I can't find em. Trying to be able to run the fogs without main headlights on, I thought the euro switch could do this, am I wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

my 01 does that stock.


----------



## ChadsRabbit (Sep 8, 2005)

yea, I heard that as well right after I posted this. Thats an easy swap...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Never seen a euroswitch available, but I've never looked...*

my '01 does not do that

Here- http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...article&id=90:fog-drl&catid=68:body&Itemid=71


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

My Allroad came with a euroswitch and it does that. I am not entirely sure just what functions I have beyond a US switch. I do believe I have the manual headlight level adjuster though.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a recall for the halogen headlights, indecently once this recall is performed you can turn the fogs with the parking lights on. From what I understand that was not the intention of the recall it's just a change that comes with it.

If you have Xenon lights then there is no recall.


----------

